

Your First iOS App - AshFurrow
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/your-first-ios-app/x/2700170

======
DigitalSea
As someone who has always wanted to learn Objective-C but has never been able
to find up-to-date and easy to understand tutorials on building an app, this
is something I can get behind.

~~~
dan1234
Stanford University have been running a very good course for a few years now,
and it's freely available on iTunes[1]

I'd also recommend the free tutorials[2] and the more in depth ebooks[3] at
Ray Wenderlich's site (the content is far better than the site's design would
have you believe).

Whatever you learn, make sure it covers iOS6 and is ARC based, the older
tutorials are very dated and will only confuse.

Now, if someone could point me in the direction of some really good Android
tutorials…

[1]<http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs193p/cgi-bin/drupal/>

[2]<http://www.raywenderlich.com/tutorials>

[3]<http://www.raywenderlich.com/store>

------
abalone
What's special about this is the use of GitHub. That has so much potential to
improve the learning process. I hope the author will look beyond mere hosting
of his sample code to actually showing how to use GitHub to tap a vast
community of real working projects to learn from and use.

In fact I bet if you reworked it as "Learning iOS Using GitHub" and pitched it
to a publisher they might bite.

------
flightblog
When I was first learning Cocoa/CocoaTouch I found it hard to jump from the
books I was studying to my own apps. Creating a TabBarViewController, fine.
Retrieving location, simple. Creating views and sub-views, there are 100's of
tutorials and books with step-by-step code examples. However, when it came
time to bring all those pieces together into a real app there was (and still
is) a huge gap in available resources.

App architecture, memory utilization, debugging/unit testing and code style
are areas that I'd love to have Ash cover.

------
einarvollset
This is great - teaching intro level stuff is _hard_

------
sk2code
I just backed your project. Good Luck !! This is simply amazing and the timing
for this project is just perfect as I am trying to learn Obj-C and will later
on focus my complete attention to the iOS development.

------
ursus
Great initiave, i've always wanted a book like that.

------
bmasci
Could be cool; I don't know programming but I would love to be able to make
some finance apps that no one has seemed to produce thus far.

------
ctruman
Glad to see some books coming from the community!

------
MaxGabriel
Cool, how do you see this comparing to CS193p?

~~~
qnk
Personally, my first attempt to learn iOS development was with CS193p by
Stanford University, I was really confused all they way and saw it as
something kind of difficult. I almost gave up, but afterwards bought an iOS
Programming Guide by Big Nerd Ranch and I felt the opposite.

Maybe the pace of the Stanford videos was too fast for me or I'm just not
smart enough, but it didn't work in my case. Several months later, and after
building several iPhone apps, I gave CS193p another chance, and it was very
insightful. I already knew most of the things explained, but it felt like if I
was taking and advance course and were completely comfortable with it.

CS193p is very valuable to begin with iOS development, but maybe not for
everyone. Hands-on, self paced courses with clearly explained code examples
are my favorite ones and worked for me.

~~~
rimantas
The last course (winter 2013) is IMHO a bit too lightweight, it avoids going
deeper into some stuff that was touched in earlier courses. I dont's use
storyboards so that's another minus for me, because everything is storyboards
based. In any case this is solid course and highly recommended.

As for books the two I'd highly recommend would be the already mentioned "IOS
Programming: The Big Nerd Ranch Guide"[1] and "Programming iOS 5" [2].

Ray's tutorials are also worth checking out.

[1]
[http://www.bignerdranch.com/book/ios_programming_the_big_ner...](http://www.bignerdranch.com/book/ios_programming_the_big_nerd_ranch_guide_rd_edition_)
[2] <http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920023562.do>

------
asimjalis
I am curious why you ran this on Indiegogo and not on Kickstarter? What are
the pros and cons of Indiegogo vs Kickstarter?

~~~
AshFurrow
I wanted to run on Kickstarter originally, but I'm Canadian and they don't
allow us to campaign there yet.

------
rilkeanheart
wanted to contribute, filled out the form, and couldn't find a 'continue'
button.

------
BigBalli
$5000 for "another" programming book?

~~~
tomcreighton
No, $9 for another programming book. Which is a steal, frankly.

